# Valentine's Day Gift Advice For Men



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

Dear Men,

Here is a wee bit of advice regarding Valentine's Day Gifts:

Do Not Give Your Woman The HUNKA LOVE Vermont Teddy Bear.

Big Hunka Love Bear Send a Giant Teddy Bear

She will hate it and you will pay for it for the rest of your life.

You are very welcome for this helpful advice.

boe


----------



## Pogo (Feb 12, 2015)

Three little words:



Chocolate Covered Batfink.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Your advice is too late for many.  The 6ft bear is already sold out.



boedicca said:


> Dear Men,
> 
> Here is a wee bit of advice regarding Valentine's Day Gifts:
> 
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Your advice is too late for many.  The 6ft bear is already sold out.




Obviously, there are a lot of Beta Males who succumbed to the marketing ploy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Dear Men,
> 
> Here is a wee bit of advice regarding Valentine's Day Gifts:
> 
> ...





What kind of grown woman wants a giant stuffed animal?  What the hell are we supposed to do with that?  Play with it?  What are we?  6 years old?  

Really, I'm kidding.  I would be grateful for ANY gift because it truly is the thought that counts, IMO.  I would be very pleased that he thought of me enough to buy me anything.    It's sweet.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Men,
> ...




If the meaning of a gift is the Thought behind it, I wouldn't be very happy with the Thought that resulted in a giant annoying dust collector.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

If you got that 6 ft bear it would be great for a couple of hours, or if longer, then that suggests one prefers to snuggle with the bear.  Haha!





ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Men,
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> If you got that 6 ft bear it would be great for a couple of hours, or if longer, then that suggests one prefers to snuggle with the bear.  Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.  That's true.  Imagine, losing your lover to a stuffed animal.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you got that 6 ft bear it would be great for a couple of hours, or if longer, then that suggests one prefers to snuggle with the bear.  Haha!
> ...



Aha!  The Fifty First Way to leave your lover has been identified!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well, even if I wasn't really pleased with the gift, I would be happy that he thought enough of me to spend his money on my for basically a dumbass holiday.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


>



Cripes!  Look at the SIZE of that thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Meh, I get plenty of gifts from family and friends that I really don't need nor want, but just say thank you and smile.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

I am thinking a sexy undergarments.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 12, 2015)

Just give her Diamonds, it'll outlast any other gift!


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha!  And hope they don't notice when it disappears the next day.





ChrisL said:


> Meh, I get plenty of gifts from family and friends that I really don't need nor want, but just say thank you and smile.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Alex. said:


> I am thinking a sexy undergarments.


Hehe, she wouldn't have to worry about getting rid of that the next day.  I wonder if a belly ache would ensue after devouring that  bacon,  and render its purpose moot?


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Just give her Diamonds, it'll outlast any other gift!


YES!!♥


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

That was funny!


boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Just give her Diamonds, it'll outlast any other gift!



Honestly, I have no use for diamonds.    I don't really go too many places where I would need to wear diamonds.  Besides, I would not want my boyfriend/husband to spend all that money on this silly holiday.  Also, what's wrong with the fakeys?  Unless you are a jeweler, no one can tell the difference and they are many times cheaper.  

What I would like to get, is a gift card to Kohl's.    I could buy purses, clothes, shoes, accessories, anything I want.  I LOVE gift cards.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Also, a romantic candelight dinner and then a night of off the charts passion all night long.    That would be a fun Valentine's, I think.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 12, 2015)

Alex. said:


> I am thinking a sexy undergarments.


Damn she needs some sun. Looks like she just came out from under a rock for the first time in her life.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking a sexy undergarments.
> ...



A bellyache lol


Then breakfast is in order


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm guilty of the six foot bear. But than my wife is impossible to shop for,she doesnt like jewelry or chocolate,she doesnt mind roses but how many times can you do that before it gets stale? We go out to dinner constantly but she doesnt care for the suit and tie places so a fancy dinner is out.
    After damn near twenty five years you just run out of options and the bear is a desperation move.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

I would start off with this






After a romantic dinner I would finish off with this


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't participate in holidays of obligation


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Just give her Diamonds, it'll outlast any other gift!
> ...




Oh, honey.  Diamonds are Divine!   Beauty has a place in daily living.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I don't participate in holidays of obligation




Some see obligation, others see opportunity for a nice time.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Meh, diamonds never really impressed me.  There are other things that are much more important to me.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I'm guilty of the six foot bear. But than my wife is impossible to shop for,she doesnt like jewelry or chocolate,she doesnt mind roses but how many times can you do that before it gets stale? We go out to dinner constantly but she doesnt care for the suit and tie places so a fancy dinner is out.
> After damn near twenty five years you just run out of options and the bear is a desperation move.




You poor man.

If she has plenty of stuff - then how about a gift certificate for a spa day?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 12, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I don't participate in holidays of obligation
> ...



My wife and I have plenty of nice times throughout the year.  I don't need a day reminding me to do it.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Not saying you or  anyone who celebrates this day needs a reminder. Just something nice that is all and why not.


----------



## Bootneck (Feb 12, 2015)

I've bought my girlfriend a new bag and a belt. Do you think she'll appreciate it? Her vacuum cleaner should work a lot better once they've been fitted.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> I've bought my girlfriend a new bag and a belt. Do you think she'll appreciate it? Her vacuum cleaner should work a lot better once they've been fitted.



I think that's a gift for people who have been married . . . forever and the romance has kind of faded.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> I've bought my girlfriend a new bag and a belt. Do you think she'll appreciate it? Her vacuum cleaner should work a lot better once they've been fitted.



I have to wonder why on earth you would buy your girlfriend such a gift?  Don't you love her?  

Even though I said I would be grateful for the thought, that means that SOME thoughtfulness was put into the gift at least.  Lol.  A vacuum cleaner bag and belt?  Holy crap.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought my girlfriend a new bag and a belt. Do you think she'll appreciate it? Her vacuum cleaner should work a lot better once they've been fitted.
> ...




Personally, I find it very romantic when a man helps out around the house.  It's nice to be taken care of that way.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



Getting treated by him to a nice home-cooked meal (as long as his cooking isn't TOO atrocious) would be a nice thoughtful gift too.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...




Lol yes that is a nice thing everyone man or woman should pitch in with the housework they live there after all. Romance on the other hand is not tied to soneone washing my dirty underwear.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



It's a nice excuse to do something extra romantic, fun, or something you don't get to do all the time.  And people who have children do not get to do those things all the time, so it's probably a nice day for them to enjoy each other without the kids getting in the way.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I make a mean chocolate fondue for dipping bacon strips.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guilty of the six foot bear. But than my wife is impossible to shop for,she doesnt like jewelry or chocolate,she doesnt mind roses but how many times can you do that before it gets stale? We go out to dinner constantly but she doesnt care for the suit and tie places so a fancy dinner is out.
> ...



  Not her cup of tea either.
We generally dont buy each other gifts because neither of us want or need anything we dont already have.
   Really the only moments we found special were the times at the weekend place we sold in preparation for her pending retirement so we'll have more options.
    To tell you the truth the thing we enjoy the most these days is talking and planning our pending retirement options,because just being together is what really makes us both happy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



  Does that count as dinner?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Aww.  That's so sweet.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


my version of three hots then a squat in front of an open grill with the transistor  radio playing my favorite AM station.


----------



## Bootneck (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought my girlfriend a new bag and a belt. Do you think she'll appreciate it? Her vacuum cleaner should work a lot better once they've been fitted.
> ...



Funny you should say that. My girlfriend asked me if I loved her the other day. 
'Of course', I said.
'Then whisper something soft and sweet in my ear', she said.
So, in my best sexy voice I whispered 'Lemon meringue pie.'


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



      Thats out for me. If we dont go out I do the cooking.
  She does the cleaning afterwards but I dont think me doing the dishes is gonna cut it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



  My God, you are just a regular Casanova!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Well, you could always make her favorite meal and light some candles, play some nice music, and have everything set up for her when she walks into the room!    Then, lovemaking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



  Yeah...and it's true because I dont have it in me to be so sappy.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Or could be the reason it has faded. 





ChrisL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > I've bought my girlfriend a new bag and a belt. Do you think she'll appreciate it? Her vacuum cleaner should work a lot better once they've been fitted.
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



   Yeah,buts thats like most nights minus the candles.
 I suppose we could spice it up a little...


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

I bet you do.  Did you create that bacon bra as well?  Haha!





Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> I bet you do.  Did you create that bacon bra as well?  Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes with my bare hands too. Needed to measure and size things just right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

Just in time for Valentines !!
10 Creepy Sex Toys For Valentine s Day Break.com


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Unless you have a huugge home, let us know when that bear vanishes into thin air, will ya?  


HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my!   :0  





HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Just in time for Valentines !!
> 10 Creepy Sex Toys For Valentine s Day Break.com



Eww, creepy is right!    Some of those things are not even recognizable as "sex toys."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Unless you have a huugge home, let us know when that bear vanishes into thin air, will ya?
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, you can always sit on your bed or on your bureau I suppose.  Still, it is HUGE!    It might be nice to cuddle up with on the floor watching a movie or something, but that's what the boyfriend is for, right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Just in time for Valentines !!
> ...



   You'd have to use your imagination....but I was afraid to.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Meh, I don't need those kinds of things.    I always preferred the real thing, TBH.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Unless you have a huugge home, let us know when that bear vanishes into thin air, will ya?
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  It sits in the bay window of the dressing area in the bedroom.
My buddy and I hinted we could really use it for tannerite day at the lake but she put the kibosh on that.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, it sounds like you did good, then.  So what does she get this year??





HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have a huugge home, let us know when that bear vanishes into thin air, will ya?
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Well, it sounds like you did good, then.  So what does she get this year??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   Havent a clue..Maybe if I let her pull the trigger on the bear.


----------



## Bootneck (Feb 12, 2015)

Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!
> 
> View attachment 36746



   Took a second there....


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha!  Well you better hurry, you only have 2 days!





HereWeGoAgain said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it sounds like you did good, then.  So what does she get this year??
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2015)

You are so naughty! 


Bootneck said:


> Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!
> 
> View attachment 36746


----------



## The Professor (Feb 12, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Just give her Diamonds, it'll outlast any other gift!


----------



## Care4all (Feb 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!
> 
> View attachment 36746




Oh MY GOSH Bootneck!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AND, how the heck are you my dear one and what have you been up to, and WELCOME BACK!  

hugs and kisses being sent your way!


----------



## Bootneck (Feb 12, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!
> ...



Hello Care! Good to see you're still here. Most of the old school seem to have departed. I'm back in England enjoying some extended leave so things are good.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

The Professor said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Just give her Diamonds, it'll outlast any other gift!



They aren't my best friends.    PEOPLE make better friends than diamonds, I think.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Bootneck said:


> Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!
> 
> View attachment 36746



That's her microphone, perv.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Diamonds are a shallow girl's best friend.    No offense, but that's my opinion.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Not too surprising that diamonds would be Marilyn Monroe's best friend.  She was actually kind of whore anyways.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

Poor Jackie.  There was a woman with style and class.  I feel sorry that she was married to such a jerk.  It's not like he and Marilyn tried to hide their affair either.  Scums IMO.


----------



## NLT (Feb 12, 2015)

I stick to flowers and a dinner date.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2015)

NLT said:


> I stick to flowers and a dinner date.



I think that is just fine.  I wonder how some women would feel if their man wanted them to buy them a car for every stupid holiday?  Good Lord.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bootneck said:
> 
> 
> > Kylie got a giant bear and she seemed happy. Mind you, the bear looked pretty damned happy too!
> ...


Some call it that.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bootneck said:
> ...



I knew what it was right away.  That is Kylie Minogue.  She is a singer, so it's only natural she would be holding the microphone.  It just so happens she is holding it in a certain way that makes it look like the bear has a penis.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL 
   Well you inspired me to give it the old college try so I went and picked up some lobster tails,a $100 dollar piece of prime rib and a dozen roses.
  If nothing else I'll enjoy dinner.


----------



## Alex. (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I thought it was a mike.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



Still, kind of an unfortunate picture for her, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL
> Well you inspired me to give it the old college try so I went and picked up some lobster tails,a $100 dollar piece of prime rib and a dozen roses.
> If nothing else I'll enjoy dinner.



Wow!  That sounds great!  I think your wife/girlfriend is going to absolutely love it!


----------



## Alex. (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



She seems inordinately happy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



So?  What does that have to do with anything?    I assume she found the fact that someone gave her a giant bear to be amusing.  I really don't know what you're getting at here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 13, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL
> ...



  Wife for 25 years.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2015)

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...



If you are saying that Kylie Minogue did that on purpose, I highly doubt it.  She's not like that from what I know of her.


----------

